# UKBFF Women's Bodybuilding....who's made the finals?



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pretty much as stated! It's hard to find anything out about the female physique classes and who has qualified? I am presuming that there were invites from last years finals but does anyone know who else has an invite?

Enlightenment anyone? Comments? Pics? Predictions?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I've just returned from castle gym and im not up to date on womens bodybuilding but ive just seen Treacy Kiely training, condition and size wise she was looking impressive, and will be hard to beat but im sure there are others who are training and dieting just as hard!!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> I've just returned from castle gym and im not up to date on womens bodybuilding but ive just seen Treacy Kiely training, condition and size wise she was looking impressive, and will be hard to beat but im sure there are others who are training and dieting just as hard!!!


i saw her in there last week aswell and she was looking awesome


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Some big old boys there I tell ya


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

wowzers


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

top 2 are bodyfitness no?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

who is no47 she looks good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> I've just returned from castle gym and im not up to date on womens bodybuilding but ive just seen Treacy Kiely training, condition and size wise she was looking impressive, and will be hard to beat but im sure there are others who are training and dieting just as hard!!!


agree spoke to Tracy last week and i have never seen her this conditioned this far out before she will be hard to beat....

for me Zee will be the girl to beat in the o55kg class although Kim's girl from the Stars last year does look good.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

So all of the above have invites?

I love Rene's look!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I am competing this weekend for a spot at the finals...... :whistling: :whistling:

Lou


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> Well I am competing this weekend for a spot at the finals...... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Lou


 I'm dying to see the final result Lou!!!!!!! :thumb: I hope your hard work has you kicking butt mate x


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

It's not looking too shabby...considering where I came from only about 18 months ago....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> It's not looking too shabby...considering where I came from only about 18 months ago....


 :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lisa Cross is not yet qualified but planning to do a qualifier in what I guess must now be 2 1/2 weeks (said 3 weeks on her blog).


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow!! I like her physique mucho


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

she is awsome


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

martzee said:


> its game over girls im afraid lol!!!! my wife zee has the complete package and is getting better week by week!!! second place is up for grabs and thats the bottom line lol!!!! i like to stir things up he he


after what i saw at the weekend this could be very true..... :thumb:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Wednesday100 said:


> Lisa Cross is not yet qualified but planning to do a qualifier in what I guess must now be 2 1/2 weeks (said 3 weeks on her blog).


She looks real good.

However correct me if im wrong but is this not the girl that Pscarb prepped until it came to paying?

http://www.fbblisacross.com/tour/tour1.html

If I'm mistaken Paul please edit the post.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> She looks real good.
> 
> However correct me if im wrong but is this not the girl that Pscarb prepped until it came to paying?
> 
> ...


If thats is indeed the case then she's out of fcuking order........using his prep and diet and not coughing up.........

Hope she feels ashamed of herself tbh


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> is it just me or would any one else give er one? im lookin at the pic and even tho she looks more musculare then me im gettin a twine in my dick, any one else?


she looks bloody brilliant for competition,bloody massive and cut,awesome...although not pleasing to the eye for attraction,but after seeing the link....cor blimey guvnor,i would!!!!!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

how the fook does a girl get to look like that and do all the things she does, without ever having stepped on stage yet? !!!!

i guess plenty of guys look like bodybuilders who dont /havent competed, just unusual to hear of a girl like that!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> She looks real good.
> 
> However correct me if im wrong but is this not the girl that Pscarb prepped until it came to paying?
> 
> ...


This is correct AS, i coached lisa last year and helped her with her diet for a recent photo shoot in the states unfortunatly after giving her advice on supplements, AAS and diet when it came to pay for the prep she felt it was to much and declined my services.......But hey we all live and learn i am sure she will do well


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> This is correct AS, i coached lisa last year and helped her with her diet for a recent photo shoot in the states unfortunatly after giving her advice on supplements, AAS and diet when it came to pay for the prep she felt it was to much and declined my services.......But hey we all live and learn i am sure she will do well


I knew you would be to diplomatic to mention any of this without prompting but when things like this happen I think a bit of "naming and shaming" is definitely in order.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Well it is true i am the nicer one of the two of us
> 
> i really do wish Lisa all the best as i do with everyone who i have worked with in the past i was a little niave it certainly won't happen again...


Very much a gentleman :thumb: - live and learn I guess.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Paul is Venetia competing this year?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Says she benches nearly 400lb ????/

At 11.5st thats a mens world record PMSL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Paul is Venetia competing this year?


wouldn't know mate as Ventia decided at the begining of the year she wanted to try something new and moved over to steve avery for her prep.....


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

zee will stop her in her tracks lol karma has its ways of payback paul lol


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

We have a hot one here... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...getting everyone's juices a stirring... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....

Seriously this thread has gone way off topic, supposed to be talking about who has qualified for the ladies Brits:confused1:

Whether you agree or disagree with what she(L.C.) does, it is certainly bang out of order to stitch PScarb up..... :cursing:

Mods...maybe part of this thread should be moved into a new thread topic, if people feel the need to 'discuss' this...titled LISA CROSS,Dirty rotten scoundrel or summit like this...I am just bringing this up out of respect to the other female competitors tagged at the beggining of the thread...and so we can get back on topic.....

Cheers:beer:

*BIG H*


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

For me I love Zee's physique, very symmetrical and she brings something sexy to the stage too!! go zee xxxxxxx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

BigHifbbPro said:


> We have a hot one here... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...getting everyone's juices a stirring... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....
> 
> Seriously this thread has gone way off topic, supposed to be talking about who has qualified for the ladies Brits:confused1:
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Mods...maybe part of this thread should be moved into a new thread topic, if people feel the need to 'discuss' this...titled LISA CROSS,Dirty rotten scoundrel or summit like this...I am just bringing this up out of respect to the other female competitors tagged at the beggining of the thread...and so we can get back on topic.....
> 
> Cheers:beer:
> 
> *BIG H*


i agree H i have deleted the off topic posts this is not a dig at anyone but i think we all agree that the thread went off topic some what....speaking about Lisa from a bodybuilding point of view is on topic but lets keep it to the girls on stage.....

i wish all the females competing this year at the finals the best of luck the women classes do not get the recognition the men get yet we have had some great class winners over the last few years and i am sure this year will be no different.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And still some qualifiers to go with more new faces. It should be an interesting line up!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think you're being overly too nice TBH paul

Someone leeches your advice and then hasnt even got the decency to pay even a token towards your time.

And all that money she must make from muscle worship and soft porn on her site as well.

Shameful


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Couldnt agree more mate!!!.......shame it isnt JUST soft porn though!!!.....bad reputation and advert for the sport, even though some dont agree, fullstop!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

totally agree tom!!!


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Luckily (sadly) bodybuilding is low on the tabloid priorities.....but could the sport be dragged any lower if this girl was to somehow win the brits and the tabloids got hold of it.....people like Kerry are doing a great job putting us back on the map, only for individuals to put it back in the gutter....sorry guys, but its an open forum and thats the way I feel.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

In all honesty I couldn't give two fcuks what she does to earn money. The only thing I'm bothered about is the fact she's mugged off a mate and thinks she's gotten away with it........


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Slightly OT, but watched the webcam show, and the things she did were unspeakable...

Can't be good for BBing....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Slightly OT, but watched the webcam show, and the things she did were unspeakable...
> 
> Can't be good for BBing....


oh do tell......


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

NO DONT TELL!!.....exactly what I mean. Your a competitor in a sport guys, have some respect for it as a sport, this girl has taken it and is ringing it by its neck. These girls need our support in this sport as theyre trying to bring it back up to male levels.......some of the comments on this thread surprise me...its a case of "im alright jack, aint bothering me"...........wider picture guys!!


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Slightly OT, but watched the webcam show, and the things she did were unspeakable...
> 
> Can't be good for BBing....


Cheers Chris, good to see the lightbulb is finally clicking on for some!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bodybuilt said:


> NO DONT TELL!!.....exactly what I mean. Your a competitor in a sport guys, have some respect for it as a sport, this girl has taken it and is ringing it by its neck. These girls need our support in this sport as theyre trying to bring it back up to male levels.......some of the comments on this thread surprise me...its a case of "im alright jack, aint bothering me"...........wider picture guys!!


Mate......you have your own opinion and that's fine. Not one I share though so stop the preaching to me I don't compete, don't intend to. I train to look good and feel good. How someone earns their money does not bother me one bit, nor should it you. A bodybuilders physique should be judged by what it's like on show day, not by how they earn their money. Tbh I think it's very short sighted of you to suggest otherwise. In other words, fcuk the bigger picture. It's about physique and nothing else, imo what people do in their own time to earn money is none of yours,mine or anyone elses goddamn business.....


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Exactly mate, you dont compete.....so im afraid you cant really speak for those that do! If you did then maybe you would care a little more about how YOUR sport is affected. ....both myself and my other half compete and both of us dont like to see the sport dragged down.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It wouldn't matter if I did compete....So let's say Yates was a drug dealer, or had appeared in a porn film......would that affect his physique or how it shopuld be judged????

No it shouldn't is the answer. And tbh, I could quite easily compete if I wanted and do ok at it. It just doesn't appeal to me whatsoever. And just because you choos to starve yourself of carbs and put on a pair of speedos and dance in front of other men, does not make this sport anymore yours than anyone elses......basically mate, live and let live, don't judge others is the message I'm trying to get through to you.......

In fact, that's quite "stuck up your own ass" to suggest that because I CHOOSE not to compete, that my views do not matter........


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

I never said your views didnt matter mate, of course they do.....but as someone who DOESNT compete you are looking at it from your own personal view....not as a sport that wants to be accepted. Yes each to there own, but if it affects the reputation of the sport as a WHOLE......then yes, it IS having a negative impact on others INVOLVED in that sport.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Why should it affect the reputation of the sport....The sex industry is bigger than bbing will ever be. And to suggest there is something wrong with it is imo stuck in the stone age....Everone to their own, and as long as she don't get onstage and start playing with herself (although some of us would go to more shows) it shouldn't matter what other people do....Many in "your sport" are drug dealers, whether it be class A or AAS, so I think there are far worse examples out there, although I shall not name names, but I'm sure you know as many if not more than me...


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Has anyone got the whole list of finalists so far?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rather than post a reply here i've created a new thread with which to carry out the tangent this thread is going at again.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/74228-re-womens-ukbff-womens-thread-discussion.html#post1201388


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

weeman said:


> rather than post a reply here i've created a new thread with which to carry out the tangent this thread is going at again.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/74228-re-womens-ukbff-womens-thread-discussion.html#post1201388


Weeman for King xxx

Now can we perhaps get on with the discussion...ffs I daren't ask who's qualified today:rolleyes:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Weeman for King xxx
> 
> Now can we perhaps get on with the discussion...ffs I daren't ask who's qualified today:rolleyes:


I DID!!!!!!!!! Ok by default as the only heavyweight BUT it was about qualifying for the British Finals!!!

Lou XXXX


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lou said:


> I DID!!!!!!!!! Ok by default as the only heavyweight BUT it was about qualifying for the British Finals!!!
> 
> Lou XXXX


Well Done Lou.....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Robsta......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats Lou..... you looked awesome at Gravesend so i cant imagine what the final product was like!! pics???


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Pics....I don't have any have to wait on Eric to post a few.

Lou XX


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Lou said:


> I DID!!!!!!!!! Ok by default as the only heavyweight BUT it was about qualifying for the British Finals!!!
> 
> Lou XXXX


congrats lou...if i can get time off i will be down to watch..


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> I DID!!!!!!!!! Ok by default as the only heavyweight BUT it was about qualifying for the British Finals!!!
> 
> Lou XXXX


Lou That's fantastic. Really REALLY chuffed for you!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> Congrats Lou..... you looked awesome at Gravesend so i cant imagine what the final product was like!! pics???





avril said:


> congrats lou...if i can get time off i will be down to watch..





ElfinTan said:


> Lou That's fantastic. Really REALLY chuffed for you!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Thank you... 

Lou


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Lou....you looked great and Karen is pleased as punch!!!! With even better to come for the British......keep the faith....and we are there all the way for you....

As you said....you should have done this a long time ago....

*BIG H*


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Lou....you looked great and Karen is pleased as punch!!!! With even better to come for the British......keep the faith....and we are there all the way for you....
> 
> As you said....you should have done this a long time ago....
> 
> *BIG H*


Thanks H.....Karen has been such a great mentor....couldn't have done it without her. :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well Done Lou!!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Charlie.....


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

in case anyone's interested in the opportunity, i had an email last week after a female bodybuilder for a music video, the shoot would take place the week after the british so its great timing for anyone wanting some promotional experience!

not sure if im allowed to copy and paste details without having verified it, so pm me and i'll forward anyone interested the email:cool:


----------

